# New Member-- Braxton has Lymphoma of the Small Intestines



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you all for sharing your stories in this forum-- I'm been stalking y'all for a couple of days now and decided to register 

My baby has Lymphoma of the small intestines as seen by the vet on his ultrasound. Our first Oncologist visit isn't until Wednesday to determine stage, type, and treatment plan. 

I've always been incredibly in tune with all of my furkids health issues and jump on changes immediately, but this time I've been faked out I'm afraid. My baby has been through 3 hip replacement surgeries, so when he's limping around or over exercises, it's common for him to walk funny. Now that I know what's going on inside, I could have done something earlier had I realized that his walking funny was due to discomfort in his digestive system. 

I have a couple of questions that you golden experts may be able to help with:

1) How long does it take food to travel to the small intestines once eaten? He's in alot of pain now (I'm giving him tramadol) and I can tell it must be happening when his meals are traveling. He loves to swim and I want to make sure that I'm taking him at the prime times when he's feeling his best and not causing him more pain.
2) I went ahead and asked my Vet for steroids to try to shrink this tumor because he's in so much discomfort and we had to wait almost an entire week to see an oncologist. From what I'm reading, this will void any chance of Chemo working- is that correct? 

I've got experience with 2 of my cats going through lymphoma- chemo, etc. and I put one of them through 3 surgeries just to watch the tumors grow back before they were even recovered from the surgery. I can't put Braxton through small intestine surgery to remove the tumor and cut his good time even further-- or should I? Will a biopsy be painful for him as well? Will he be down for a period of time afterwards? I don't event want him to go through that!

From what I've been reading, it seems that this particular cancer takes our kids way too fast no matter what treatment plan chosen and it just makes me sick... I feel even worse because I'm a single parent who works 8-10 hours a day at a new job-- going to be tough to take the time I want off for treatment(s) and just more quality time together.

If anyone has time to respond or knows the answers to my numerous questions, that would be awesome. Thanks so much in advance..


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Got the attachment button to work- yay!! This is Braxton


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 
Braxton is beautiful, great picture!

I'm sorry to read about Braxton's diagnosis. 
How old is he?

I don't have any experience with this type of cancer. I hope the Oncologist will have a few different options for you. 

My bridge boy had cancer, my Vet felt he would not do well with treatment and that it would not extend his life that long, we agreed not to put him through any type of treatment. We opted for quality of life vs. quantity and kept him comfortable with pain medication. He was 15.5 when we had to let him go. 


My thoughts are with you and Braxton, wishing you all the best.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks so much for your words of encouragement! My boy just turned 9 in November and I adopted him when he was 2-1/2 years old. So sorry about your boy, too


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!

I'm so sorry that you and Braxton have to deal with lymphoma. One of the best threads on this subject is here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-526.html. It is the best of love stories, not to mention a story about surviving quite a long time with lymphoma.

Best of luck to you and your boy. Please keep us posted.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

WOW, you're right Lucy, that is great reading- both informative and heartwarming. I have to admit that I did skip a few hundred posts the first time through though.. This wonderful group of golden lovers really rallied around Andy and his family. 

Braxton had his 2nd steroid pill today and asked to play ball tonight  He is still taking his long walks with me and they are always before his meals, so that timing works out great until the tumor shrinks a bit or goes away forever! His favorite day of the week is Sunday- tomorrow because we go to a private doggie beach club where owners swim with their dogs in a heated year round pool. Hoping he feels up to that for a very long time in the future.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi there,

This is Andy's dad (Andy had lymphoma .. the thread with thousands of posts, etc etc). 

I sent you a private message with my phone number if you want to chat. You won't be able to respond to a private message until you have more posts (16?), but you can call me anytime you'd like. I'll be home all day tomorrow (Sunday) 

I'd guess a week on steroids won't make a difference. I'm not a vet, but I know of several dogs with lymphoma who were on steroids (Prednisone) for a short time before chemo and they did fine. You're giving the cancer a kick in the pants and making him more comfortable until you can see the oncologist, and Prednisone is a part of most chemo regimens at the beginning anyway.

BTW, Andy's lymphoma moved into his small intestines about 5 months into the Wisconsin-Madison CHOP protocol. He got a 'rescue' chemo drug to kick him into remission, and then was on a rather inexpensive chemo drug he got once every three weeks. 6 pills of "CCNU" (Lomustine) - about $60 at Walmart pharmacy. His oncologist said it treats the micro-level lymphoma in the GI tract well. 

The results spoke for themselves. Andy was about 12 at the time and lived another year after falling out of remission in month 5, and ending up in the hospital before his rescue chemo and year on CCNU, during which he did really well. BTW, he was in remission when he went to the Bridge. A viral infection in his GI was more than his immune system could fight off since he'd just ended chemo a couple weeks previously. But, he was a 'sugar face' senior who lived to a ripe old age in any event. And _lived _every day of the 10+ years my wife and I were blessed to have him as our fur kid, including the year and a half he underwent chemo. The CCNU was described as a 'maintenance chemo drug' after his wonderful doc kicked him into remission following his falling out of remission, when his doc said it had invaded his intestines. He was a very, very sick boy. She also suspected it was T-cell, the hardest to treat. But, he bounced back and we had a super fun year after that.

I'll bet after Braxton gets kicked into remission he'll do well too.  Plus, he's several years younger than Andy was when he was diagnosed and treated.

Ya, the people here on this forum are amazing!!  We got a lot of support and so will you.

Most importantly, try not to project into the future. Dogs live in the moment. I learned a lot about living in the moment from Andy.  Braxton will be your guide.

One thing we did to help his liver through chemo was put him on Denamarin. It's about $60 for a month's supply, but will help his liver process the chemo, plus it has anti-oxidant properties that'll help fight the cancer.

We'll be rooting for you!!  Our motto was "Carpe Diem (Seize the Day .. and any tasty treats too!)

All the best. Give me a call tomorrow afternoon or evening. It'll be my pleasure to speak with you and answer any questions you might have about our journey. 

Danny


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

BTW, to check your 'Private Messages', click "Notifications" below your user name (where it says: *Welcome,* *pholter*) on the top right of any page. You'll see a pop down menu appear. Click "Unread Private Messages". My phone number and all is there.

Ya, once the oncologist kicks the lymphoma into remission you guys can just have fun. As you know from experience, the chemo (blood work, etc.) doesn't take much time to do.

And don't second guess yourself. Dogs are so stoic we usually don't know anything is wrong until they're really in pain or whatever. So, please put all that out of your mind. You noticed something was askew and had him checked. That's being a good dog parent  Once you see the onco, he'll set a course of action. Our job is to just keep having fun with our fur kids. 

Hope to chat with you tomorrow (Sunday). Enjoy the swim!! Loved the picture of Braxton swimming. Dog Heaven!!  No doubt you're like the rest of us who get as much pleasure watching them have fun as they to having it. How fun!!

Danny


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Danny, thank you so much for your PM and posts! Your story and protocols will surely help Braxton through this journey (thinking positive by saying journey vs. ordeal!) I hope the oncologist is open to my internet education as some vets don't appreciate it much. Keeping an open mind though. We are off to Starbucks and then swimming today, along with his weekly bath later on.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

pholter said:


> I hope the oncologist is open to my internet education as some vets don't appreciate it much. Keeping an open mind though.


I've had a couple instances where vets were condescending when I brought up something.

Once was when a rescue golden (about 12 or 13) we adopted got sick. $7000 in tests later, she still couldn't figure out what was wrong with him. When I suggested something it could be, she gave me a condescending look and said, sneeringly, "Oh, you've been on the IN-ter-net, huh?". I said "Lady, $7000 in tests later and you still haven't come up with anything. You also gave him a shot that crippled his hind leg because you were in such a hurry and hit a nerve!! BTW, they created the internet so researchers could share with each other. Maybe it's time you learned something new!!. YOU'RE FIRED, and you'll be lucky if I don't file a complaint with the board!!!" That shut her up. A wonderful vet we found a couple days later, thankfully, (and still vet to our golden's) diagnosed Trevor with leukemia in 10 minutes, and provided excellent palliative care for the next 7 months, enabling him to enjoy his last days. So much for condescension, eh?

The other was Andy's first oncologist. I fired her condescending behind, and we had a wonderful relationship with Andy's next cancer doc, Dr. Kelly Wang of Nashville Veterinary Specialists. She is a rock star IMO, and got Andy through some tough times as well as just being an incredibly knowledgeable, resourceful, and kind person who was a delight. 

A MUCH different experience than with Andy's previous, incompetent, condescending, and uncaring oncologist, *Dr. Kim Johnson, DVM* of *Blue Pearl in Brentwood, TN*, who nearly let him die, then later said we should just end chemo and let Andy die when she couldn't even diagnose a simple ACL tear. She got all huffy and condescending when I suggested that perhaps his limp could be a side effects of one of his chemo drugs, Cytoxan, being one of the listed side effects it can cause. This following a dramatic weight loss where Andy was throwing up his dinners (unbeknownst to us) for 2 weeks, and she failed to even talk to me after his appointment or suggest Cerenia in case he was allergic, which he was to that drug (Cytoxan). BTW, Andy's vet diagnosed an ACL tear 10 minutes later.

NO ONE can condescend to me about my searching the internet if they're failing to diagnose the problem or achieve the expected results we pay thousands of dollars for  Don't let anyone bully you either. If he has a good reason for not doing A, but trying B instead, that's one thing. But if Braxton has a bad spell and they can't straighten it out, take no prisoners!! There is no better advocate for our goldens than us


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm sorry for all of the trouble, time, and wasted money some of your previous vet experiences have been Danny- WOW! I'm going in with a good attitude and tons of great research/experiences from this board. It doesn't hurt that I've heard good things about this lady either. Thank goodness because she's close to home and work. 

Right now, I'm thankful for the time we have and for the 20mg Prednisone daily that is temporarily helping Braxton be the normal awesome companion he's always been.

I think I took one of his Tramadols yesterday by mistake-- I sure was loopy in the morning. Today, I made sure to separate his pills from mine on different counter tops


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad to read you have someone who comes highly recommended.  

Having an upbeat, highly competent and responsive doc makes the whole journey a positive experience and provides peace of mind. IMO, it isn't being a high maintenance dog parent to get a couple minutes at the end of appointments (which aren't cheap) going over lab results and explaining the course of treatment and answering questions ... and also being responsive when our fur kids are experiencing a critical situation that might occur between chemo appointments.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

BTW, here are a couple videos of Andy's doc and nurse who treated him for most of his lymphoma journey. I always left feeling upbeat because they were so positive ... and great people too. BTW, after seeing the 2nd video, Kelly banned Andy from double cheeseburgers, but said chicken nuggets would be fine ... so we always did that after every appointment  The idea being to make the whole journey/time fun  (Andy's other videos: https://www.youtube.com/user/Danny37211/videos?sort=da&view=0&flow=grid).


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Braxton, he's such a beautiful boy. I'm glad you've found Andy's story because Andy was such an inspiration to any goldens going through this. I will be following Braxton's story and I hope that you get to spend many, many more happy years with your lovely boy.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Well, it looks like today is the day! They were able to move Braxton's 1st oncology appointment up 1 day. I'm going to work for a couple of hours, then heading back to get my boy so he can meet his "dream team." Will let y'all know how everything goes later on today or first thing in the AM depending on how late I have to work when I head back after the appointment. Wouldn't it be great if she told us that the tumor really wasn't Cancer afterall??


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Braxton was such a brave boy today! He also made lots of new girlfriends in the process-- the human kind. We had a consult, another adominal ultrasound, chest X-Ray, and CBC. He was so good, they were able to do the needle aspiration into his small intestines and several lymph nodes without sedation. He's a little sore though and I forgot to give him a pain pill before I went back to work. We still took our evening walk and he ran a little and jumped on a few children  

He definitely has lymphoma and it has not spread into his lungs. The predisone has worked so well in only 4 doses that the mass wasn't big enough to diagnose properly in house though. I will get some results back tomorrow, but part of the samples had to sent to Colorado where they can do magic. 

Time is not on our side with it being in the Small Intestines and I knew that going in, but we will still have a little time to get in ALOT of fun hopefully. 

She is thinking the Wisconsin protocol, but doesn't want to start until we get the results back from Colorado. That will most likely be 1 week. 

Right now, he was sent home with Clavamox to avoid any infection from the needles today and she is tapering him down on the Prednisone to 10mg daily, then every other day. 

All in all a good day and I didn't even cry like a baby  this forum helped prepare me alot, so none of the information was a surprise. 

Thanks y'all!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that Braxton got on okay today and was a brave boy in there. It sounds like he attracted quite a crowd of fans in there  who could resist that sweet little face?!
Sending lots of positive vibes his way and hope he's feeling even better after a nice rest.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry we've been away for a couple of weeks here. I had month end at work which lasts about 7-10 days and Braxton got his news back from Colorado State as well. The Molecular tests results confirmed Stage 5 T-Cell Small Intestinal Lymphoma. It took 12 days to get the results confirmed by the pathologist and that time was absolute torture! 

We started the Wisconsin Protocol chemotherapy on Monday (1st week is IV Vincristine). He was happy and playful for about an hour. Then the pacing went on for hours along with throwing up everything in his stomach and diarrhea. YUK- my poor baby. He wasn't expected to feel bad until day 3-5, but he must be the exception and that was day 1. He never missed his walks and stayed with me every minute I was at home. I hate being a single parent with a full time job!! 

His appetite wasn't great on days 2-4, but he's eating like a champ now and acts like absolutely nothing is wrong at all. We went to the Golden Beginnings Golden Retriever meet and greet today and he got to meet some new people  

Tomorrow is his Rummy's Beach Club swim day and we are really looking forward to it. He absolutely adores the owner there!!

Tuesday we go to the 2nd stage which is an oral chemo treatment which requires another pill to protect his liver. I can't remember the name right now though. Then, week 3 we are off-- only bloodwork I think, but no chemo- YAY!! 

I need to go back and read up on Andy's thread again about the 2nd week to have to realistic expectations on how Braxton will feel. 

We are getting through this though and he's my little brave angel. Thanks to all of you for your informational and heartfelt posts in this forum. It's a great place to be


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

As suggested before, pre-treat him with Cerenia (dose is a half pill). It's the gold standard at both stopping and preventing nausea. Some dogs (like yours and mine) can be allergic to this or that chemo drug. Pre-treating with Cerenia prevents them from getting nauseous in the first place. 

My lymphoma boy nearly died after having a reaction to Cytoxan (the pills your boy is getting next appointment). Once we started pre-treating him with Cerenia the day before, a dose the day of, and for two more days after chemo he never had a problem again.

Seriously, get some Cerenia and use it. You'll save him a lot of misery.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> which requires another pill to protect his liver


Denamarin. Andy's vet kept him on it the entire year-and-a-half he did chemo. 

I posted a link in a previous post a couple weeks ago where you can get it cheaply online


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thinking of you and Braxton as he goes through his treatments. 
Wishing you all the best, sounds like he's doing great.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi y'all  We sailed through our week 2 treatment! I opted to NOT use Cytoxin, so she went straight to the rescue protocol using Lomustine. No side effects at all and we are just completing our "off week." His bloodwork wasn't good enough to continue even if it wasn't planned, but you'd never know it by being with him  Our next appointment is Monday to do the Vincristine IV again, but his bloodwork has to be improved enough to move forward. It's the white counts that hadn't replinished enough, but the platelets were fine. 

We are taking antibiotics through today and are taking Denamarin for his liver and continue on 10mg of Prednisone daily. He hasn't needed anymore of the nausea or diarrhea pills. 

Since the Vincristine didn't agree with him very well the first time, the Dr. is going to pre treat him with the really good nausea meds. if his counts are good to go. 

We have to go to my office today and then swimming tomorrow, but all is great so far. Keeping our fingers and paws crossed!! 

Thanks everyone for your continued support.. We really appreciate it!


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

We're back  Braxton had a rough week... He wasn't feeling his best, but his white counts were up, so I went ahead and approved our 2nd vincristine IV on Monday. He basically didn't eat at all from Tuesday until this morning when he finally ate some breakfast. A few bites here and there was all he would take during the week and the nasty water bowel movements kept him up and down the last 2 nights. Cerenia, appetite pills, and others didn't help at all. 

He does feel a bit better today and will hopefully feel up to his swimming tomorrow. We are supposed to do the Doxyrubin infusion on Tuesday, but I'm leaning towards taking him off chemo all together and just increasing his steroids to make him stronger and be able to live a more normal life until it's time. 

I look at it as if 1 day for him is really 1 month when you have a terminal disease, so him being sick most of a week isn't right and isn't fair to him. 

Hoping for a better next week and still very appreciate all of your support and kindness.

Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, good to hear he's feeling better today and I hope he's able to enjoy his swim.

I pray this is a better week for him.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

My baby took a turn for the worse today  We did take our walk together, but no running or playing with the kids along the way. He's been vomitting all afternoon and is stomach was distended. He's now at the Emergency Vet attached to his Oncologist's office. They are keeping him for 1-2 days! They say his tummy is absolutely filled with what looks like fluid and this is most likely a side effect from the Vincristine. They will be doing X-rays and an ultrasound in the morning after they drain all the fluids to see if the tumor(s) is in fact back or others now arrived. Tonight, they will be putting a tube through his nose down into his stomach to drain everything out. 

I'm so scared and sad for him, but know he's in good hands. I tried to bribe the doctor to just come home with us and treat him there. 

They called my Oncologist and she also recommended that if the tumor(s) is back that we do another Rescue chemo drug called L-Spar. I have to do some really fast research on that before I agree to it at all. I can't put him through any more side effects from this horrible horrible disease and/or treatments. Feeling very out of control and I'm a bit of a control freak by nature. 

Thanks for listening y'all... Have a good night!


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Good news first--- my baby is now home with me and the 3 kitties.. Now, the kitties will let me sleep a little bit  No more tube from his nose into his belly and no more "clown collar!" Bad news--- Braxton will be heading to the bridge very soon. The tumor is definitely back and causing a blockage in his small intestines. He was given Elspar (1/3 dose yesterday and 2/3 today) just to try to relieve that a bit. We have increased his prednisone dosage to 30mg from 10mg as well. I believe it will probably only be 1 week unless the Elspar actually does what the other chemo's haven't been able to. If so, we may have 2 weeks. It's just in a really bad spot. The oncologist thinks that the lymphoma has now spread to the liver most likely. 

It's so hard to be a single parent and have to go to work every day-- I'm missing out on so much with my boy. I'm taking every moment I can though.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My heartfelt condolences on the approach of Braxton getting his angel wings. You sound like a wonderful pup parent, so you will do exactly what your boy needs when he needs it. Take lots of pictures, do whatever makes him happiest that he's still able to do, and make more sweet memories. I'm sorry you have to work (you can't get time off if you tell your employer the reason?), but Braxton doesn't feel sorry. He just lives in the moment and whenever he's with you are the best moments.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

thank you so much! I have been taking off about 3/4 of a day every week and feel like I'm pushing it at the office with it being a new job. I was off 1/2 a day yesterday and plan on coming home for lunch for sure every day. I need to feel him smaller meals more frequently, so it's perfect timing for that as well. I think he's just happy to be home   My boss has been sensitive, but I know he doesn't understand this is my child vs. a dog. He's trying though. 

We had some awful #2's last night, but I think that will clear up now that he's out of the stressful situation of the hospital.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Braxton took a turn for the worse, but I'm glad you've got him back home with you where he belongs. It really is so heartbreaking to see your beloved friend declining, so I understand how you must be feeling. Take it a day at a time and when he's feeling good let him do all the things he loves. It must be so tough having to leave him and go to work, but it sounds like your boss is understanding. I'm sure that Braxton is happy to be home where he feels safe and comfortable.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Elspar was Andy's rescue chemo when it invaded his GI. Got him back into remission. I pray it works for Braxton too


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks y'all and Danny, I hope Andy's rescue works for Braxton, too. He hasn't wanted to eat anything that I cook for him this week really. Maybe it's my cooking!! Nah, you can't really mess up boiled chicken or browned ground turkey. This morning I opened up a bag of Blue Wilderness he didn't like a couple of months ago when I was trying to transition to grain free and he actually ate about 3/4 of a cup, so I'm thrilled   

Gotta get my boy to the pool and make it to his ultrasound appointment on Tuesday to see if we have any relief at all. 

Off to work! Have a great weekend everyone...


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Well, no more interest in Chicken, Turkey, or Blue Wilderness  I did get to take my weak boy swimming last night though and he really perked up!! We aren't supposed to be eating beef, but I had to try it-- went to the nearest BBQ joint and picked up some brisket and that did the trick. Braxton ate like a champ last night and more this morning. He's got most of his energy back, but unfortunately, the liquid #2's have followed. Poor boy was up and down inside/outside inside/outside all night long. He's smiling again though. I just wish it hadn't rained all week long-- the house is full of muddy footprints now, and the sheet on top of the bed is now a wonderful mixture of grass green and mud. LOL


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Just wanted to send you some healing vibes to you and your boy. It is tough when they are having tummy troubles and won't eat.
So glad that he is still making you laugh during this intense time and that he enjoyed his swim


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi pholter,
My thoughts and prayers are with you and Braxton tonight. I have been where you are and totally understand what you are going through. I took my golden (with Lymphoma) to the best vet training hospital in FL, where she went through a lot and I got to spend an extra 3 months with her. Although she did well for a short time, the lymphoma was more powerful and took over. I realized I was doing treatment for myself, not her. It was very clearly explained that chemo will improve quality of like but not likely cure her. I heard it will cure her 

You are doing the right thing....give Braxton the pred, do lots of walking and spoil him like today is his birthday and let him enjoy those things that are normally "off limit".. And most importantly, show him how much you love him...which is more than obvious what you are doing. Like others have said take lots of pictures and savor every moment. 

You are a wonderful pet parent and i'm sending all my positive thoughts your way.
Live in the moment, like Braxton does. Each moment should be cherished.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pholter*



pholter said:


> Well, no more interest in Chicken, Turkey, or Blue Wilderness  I did get to take my weak boy swimming last night though and he really perked up!! We aren't supposed to be eating beef, but I had to try it-- went to the nearest BBQ joint and picked up some brisket and that did the trick. Braxton ate like a champ last night and more this morning. He's got most of his energy back, but unfortunately, the liquid #2's have followed. Poor boy was up and down inside/outside inside/outside all night long. He's smiling again though. I just wish it hadn't rained all week long-- the house is full of muddy footprints now, and the sheet on top of the bed is now a wonderful mixture of grass green and mud. LOL


Praying for sweet Braxton!


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Braxton was like Superman this weekend! Swimming on both Friday and Sunday, walked to everyone's houses in the neighborhood that he knows to get some play and lovin', and even went inside Petsmart. He has always been very scared of Petsmart from the automatic door noises, to the shopping carts. This weekend, he took full advantage of feeling good. I pushed him too much though-- took him on a walk last night because all of the kids were out playing and he wasn't the same last night- didn't eat and looked weak. 

I'm almost thinking that this weekend was his gift to me. We'll find out tomorrow if the Elspar gave him a little more time or if there is too much blockage by the tumor. 

It's been the best almost 7 years and I just hope to have a little more time if he's feeling good enough to do that.

Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

I loved this poem and just found it on a Pet Hospice site. Thought I might share it..


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

My heart is breaking  Braxton gave me everything he had this last weekend-- he was on overdrive to do everything he loved! We spent all afternoon yesterday at the Oncologist getting fluids, huge dose of prednisone, and another ultrasound. They told me he would just ravage food on the dose of drugs they gave him, but still no interest in eating. He lost about 12 pounds this last week and the ultrasound shows no improvement. 

I have made the decision that he will cross over to the bridge this morning to be with Barney, Willy, Sully, Angel, Dexter, and all of your beautiful babies lost too soon. I need to do this before he's in any more pain because it's just not fair otherwise. 

Thank you so much for your support over the last weeks...


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

My prayers are with you during this difficult time. You have been the most wonderful puppy parent and Braxton will be in your heart with Barney, Willy, Sully, Angel, Dexter. Take comfort knowing Braxton is no longer in pain, he is whole again. Your memories will help you through the very difficult days again. You have been on my mind all day and will continue to be as this difficult day goes on.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. You have made a very unselfish decision to allow Braxton to be free of pain even though the loss will for you will be heart wrenching. I am sending you thoughts and prayers to help you through this time.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

I know what thats like and I really feel for you, I've had to make that same decision on 3 different occasions and it doesn't get any easier. Baxter on the other hand is in a much better place and he's thanking you. Time to find a new puppy so Baxter can add his presents into the new puppy, and you'll see his personality in the new baby.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Sending you thoughts and prayers...


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank y'all so much!! btw, I love all the pics attached to your signatures  What does Auggie look like now that he's grown about 3-4 months? Today is a better day just because I'm distracted by being at work, but the tears are rolling now. The Devoted Pet place just called to discuss Braxton's river stone and Urn plaque with me. 

I called out for him so many times yesterday and this morning and I'm almost positive that I saw him at the doggie door waiting patiently for Mommy to come open the real door for him vs. him just coming in. I think I may be losing it!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Braxton.....


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

pholter said:


> Thank y'all so much!! btw, I love all the pics attached to your signatures  What does Auggie look like now that she's grown about 3-4 months? Today is a better day just because I'm distracted by being at work, but the tears are rolling now. The Devoted Pet place just called to discuss Braxton's river stone and Urn plaque with me.


Auggie a couple days ago..3.5 months




















pholter said:


> I called out for him so many times yesterday and this morning and I'm almost positive that I saw him at the doggie door waiting patiently for Mommy to come open the real door for him vs. him just coming in. I think I may be losing it!!


You're not losing it...You need a Braxton 2.0


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pholter*

I am so very sorry about Braxton!
I've added him to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List and I know my Smooch and Snobear are playing with him!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-3.html#post5508954


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so very sorry. Praying God's comfort for you. 

Matthew 5:4 Blessed are those who mourn,For they shall be comforted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pholter*



pholter said:


> Thank y'all so much!! btw, I love all the pics attached to your signatures  What does Auggie look like now that he's grown about 3-4 months? Today is a better day just because I'm distracted by being at work, but the tears are rolling now. The Devoted Pet place just called to discuss Braxton's river stone and Urn plaque with me.
> 
> I called out for him so many times yesterday and this morning and I'm almost positive that I saw him at the doggie door waiting patiently for Mommy to come open the real door for him vs. him just coming in. I think I may be losing it!!


Pholter: If you need help attaching a pic to your signature, I will try to help you. My email is: [email protected]


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> Pholter: If you need help attaching a pic to your signature, I will try to help you. My email is: [email protected]


I never thought of that..my bad...good on you karen, excellent thought. We need to see Braxton all over in here and so does Pholter.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear about Braxton, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Braxton. 
I know how difficult this is. 
Give yourself the time you need to grieve and for your heart to heal. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Godspeed Braxton


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pholter*

Pholter

Thinking of you!


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

You guys are really sweet  It's been a very tough few days as most of you can relate to. Work has been a good distraction during the day, but coming home is so hard. I still call out Braxton's name and I swear I saw his big beautiful head at the doggie door 2 nights ago. I've got one cat not eating and 2 more that are just depressed and lonely. We need our Braxton!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Braxton*



pholter said:


> You guys are really sweet  It's been a very tough few days as most of you can relate to. Work has been a good distraction during the day, but coming home is so hard. I still call out Braxton's name and I swear I saw his big beautiful head at the doggie door 2 nights ago. I've got one cat not eating and 2 more that are just depressed and lonely. We need our Braxton!!!


So many of us can relate and I choose to believe that our pets are around us, even after they cross to the Rainbow Bridge. I also believe that we will see them, again, when our life is over. Animals grieve, too!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry that you had to say goodbye to your beautiful boy  it's just heartbreaking. I know it doesn't seem like it right now, but time really does help a little. Braxton will always be watching over you and you now have a very special golden guardian angel. I know that so many precious goldens will have been waiting for him and my Daisy will be taking good care of him for you.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

It's been a really rough 8 days as most of you can imagine... We still don't have our boy back home yet, but hoping that will happen this week for sure. The whole house is heartbroken and I think we will have to get another sibling very soon. It's just so hard to start again, but we all need the love and so does the new sibling, too. 

Thank you all so much!! Hope to get to more parts of this discussion forum very soon. See you guys around the boards..


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

I received the final items to help with Braxton's Memory on Friday. I got the beautiful Mahogany Urn with a red retriever on top with a name plate/In loving Memory, a wonderful "river rock" for the front flower bed that say the same. The Vet's office did a really nice heart shaped and schalacked (can't spell!!) blue paw print with his name on it, too. My new Senior has tried to pee on the rock already, but I'm breaking him of that immediately!! I don't think that Braxton likes that at all  It is easier without a dogless house, but Braxton was so special in so many ways to us. I find myself calling my new Senior Campbell- Braxton about 1/2 the time. I'm sure the poor boy is very confused.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Our thoughts are with you. I'm one who believes we'll all see our fur kids again. What confirmed that for me was what happened one night. He was about 15 and in the animal hospital on a morphine drip. In the middle of the night our two little girl dogs, who slept on the bed, woke us up, ears at full mast, tails wagging, yipping at my side of the bed where Buddy slept. The next morning the vet called to say Buddy slipped away during the night. My wife and I have to believe he came to visit on his way back to Heaven.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Campbell*

I'm sure Campbell doesn't mind what you call him, he's so glad to have a home! I bet that Braxton is happy for you. I'm with Danny, I believe we
will see them, again!


----------

